# Mason's Photo Thread



## Damon'sMom

Okay so I have decided to start a new photo thread for Mason. The last one was kind of all over the place and for whatever reason my phone (which is how I get on here most of the time) will not open it up. 

Mason turned 8 weeks old on Aug 27th. He weighed in at 8.8 pounds and 10.75 inches tall. He will be 9 weeks old in two days from today, and goes for his shots on Saturday 9/6.

Here are a few photos from the last week.





Yes, that is two dog beds on top of each other. He is not spoiled at all....


He is getting so big! Jasper loves to play with him.




This is the look I get when I wake him up for a photo. lol


He loves to lay on anything that resemble a dog bed. Even a small throw pillow.





Look at that little face!


And PUPPY TUMMY!


----------



## Remaru

I don't know what to say. I think he gets cuter every time I see pictures of him. Cute puppy is so cute!!!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Remaru said:


> I don't know what to say. I think he gets cuter every time I see pictures of him. Cute puppy is so cute!!!!!


Thank you!


Mason is 9 weeks old today.
Weight: 11.4 pounds
Height: 12.5" tall

He is doing extremely well with his commands and house breaking. He is so smart, and so willing to please. Jasper adores him and puts up with a lot more than he will any other dog or puppy. I actually wish he would correct him more than he does. In other news Mason has a play date with a friends 11 week old golden retriever puppy on Sunday and I just can't wait!

From left to right: Ginger (34 pound Beagle Basset mix), Mason, and Jasper (62 pounds).


So indecent. lol


----------



## momtolabs

So cute!!! It's weird seeing the weight difference between him and Caleb! Even though Caleb is Aussie/Pyr at only 2 weeks difference Caleb is now 21lbs and 16"(maybe 15" he kept trying to eat the tape measure) tall,haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom

momtolabs said:


> So cute!!! It's weird seeing the weight difference between him and Caleb! Even though Caleb is Aussie/Pyr at only 2 weeks difference Caleb is now 21lbs and 16"(maybe 15" he kept trying to eat the tape measure) tall,haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. haha I am hoping he stays around 40-55 pounds. He's mom was 42 pounds, and his dad was 50 pounds. Caleb is too cute as well, and I can't believe he is already 11 weeks old (right?). I can't wait to hear what his weight is at 4 months old! I have always had pretty good luck at doubling my dogs weight at 4 months old and getting a number close to what they will weigh as an adult.  At 11 wees old Jasper was 17 pounds, I didn't start getting his height until he was 16 weeks. At 16 weeks he was 32.2 pounds and 20" tall. He is now 62 pounds and 23" tall. Mason had gained 2.6 pounds in a weeks time, and about 2" as well. lol If he keeps this up he might beat Jasper's weight and height.


----------



## Sarah~

I love me some puppy belly he is adorable


----------



## jade5280

So fluffy!


----------



## ireth0

Seriously he may be one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen. Ever.


----------



## d_ray

ireth0 said:


> Seriously he may be one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen. Ever.


THIS!!! I love this colours and that belly....drool


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sarah~ said:


> I love me some puppy belly he is adorable


Thank you! 



jade5280 said:


> So fluffy!


haha yes he is! A friends little girl came over and picked him up and said "Its so fluffy I'm gonna die!" lol 



ireth0 said:


> Seriously he may be one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen. Ever.


Thank you! 



d_ray said:


> THIS!!! I love this colours and that belly....drool


lol Thank you! I can't wait to see how much his colors change, he is already getting darker.


----------



## luv mi pets

I love puppy bellies. I am glad that Jasper loves him. (it makes it so much easier when they get along.) Your two dogs will make a stunning pair. The color difference will look neat when they stand next to each other.


----------



## Damon'sMom

luv mi pets said:


> I love puppy bellies. I am glad that Jasper loves him. (it makes it so much easier when they get along.) Your two dogs will make a stunning pair. The color difference will look neat when they stand next to each other.


Thank you! I just cannot wait to see how he turns out, not that I am wishing his cute puppy faze away! I know as soon as he is grown I am going to be back to wanting another one. LOL And yes it does make it so much easier, I am grateful that they get along so well. 



Mason goes to get vaccinated at the vet at 11AM today! I am hoping to have some good outside photos uploaded by the end of the night (if the weather stays good that is!).


----------



## taquitos

He's sooooooooooooOOOOooooooooOOOOooOOOOOooooo CYOOOOOOT

I am dying over here.

And Jasper is such a good brother <3


----------



## Damon'sMom

taquitos said:


> He's sooooooooooooOOOOooooooooOOOOooOOOOOooooo CYOOOOOOT
> 
> I am dying over here.
> 
> And Jasper is such a good brother <3


Thank you! 




Mason weighted in today at 13 pounds even. He has gained 1.6 pounds in 2 days. lol He weights almost double what he did when I got him. I will try to get an updated height on him tomorrow morning and post it. 

Here are a few photos from this past weekend.

Body slamming the new stuffed toy


I know it is blurry but I love Jasper's face in this one! lol 


Make him share!







Mason running with Ginger



I am going to upload some comparison shots of Jasper at Mason's age as well.


----------



## luv mi pets

I can not believe how fast he is growing up. He is so cute. The face on the make him share picture is so darling.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I turned my laptop toward my husband with these pictures and said, "My want fluffy aussie puppy." He doesn't seem too thrilled about the idea. Never hurts to try I guess! I'll just live vicariously through you and these pictures... for now.

He is absolutely adorable, too.


----------



## momtolabs

So freaking cute <3 between these pics and Caleb I'm looking into Aussies more and more...... I could handle a BC I could handle an Aussie right?? Yes....yes I could...... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom

luv mi pets said:


> I can not believe how fast he is growing up. He is so cute. The face on the make him share picture is so darling.


Thank you! And yes I can't believe how much he is growing. I feel like it is going by too fast! 



SydTheSpaniel said:


> I turned my laptop toward my husband with these pictures and said, "My want fluffy aussie puppy." He doesn't seem too thrilled about the idea. Never hurts to try I guess! I'll just live vicariously through you and these pictures... for now.
> 
> He is absolutely adorable, too.


lol Thank you! Well you can be sure I will post tons of photos. haha



momtolabs said:


> So freaking cute <3 between these pics and Caleb I'm looking into Aussies more and more...... I could handle a BC I could handle an Aussie right?? Yes....yes I could......
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I, obviously love Aussie's so I am a little biased. lol They are my heart breed that's for sure. Everything about the working line Aussie fits what I need and want in a dog, almost exactly. Jasper is a very hard Aussie and not so goofy like some tend to be. He NEEDS more than 3 hours of exercise a day or he can not settle. I have worked long and hard to get him to have even a smidgen of an off switch. He loves to work, and he has literally worked himself until he couldn't get up and stay standing he was so wore out. I feel Mason has a way better off switch than Jasper did at his age but he still has that drive, intensity, and focus that I love so much.  They are an amazing breed, and I will always have at least one in my house.


----------



## Sibe

I'm late to the party, but PUPPY TUMMY!!!! I died. I love a puppy tummy.


----------



## Kiwifruit

Mason is ridiculously cute, and Jasper's just stunning! Love the pics


----------



## Kayota

So much cute! I also love puppy (and adult) bellies.

Question though-- where do you pet/kiss a male dog's belly? I mean there's a penis there... LOL


----------



## taquitos

Kayota said:


> So much cute! I also love puppy (and adult) bellies.
> 
> Question though-- where do you pet/kiss a male dog's belly? I mean there's a penis there... LOL


I scratch my dog along the chest, and the areas besides the penis. I definitely do not kiss him near there though lol he pees on himself all the time LOL


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sibe said:


> I'm late to the party, but PUPPY TUMMY!!!! I died. I love a puppy tummy.


haha yes I love when he lays like that, which is about 80% of the time. haha



Kiwifruit said:


> Mason is ridiculously cute, and Jasper's just stunning! Love the pics


Thank you!



Kayota said:


> So much cute! I also love puppy (and adult) bellies.
> 
> Question though-- where do you pet/kiss a male dog's belly? I mean there's a penis there... LOL


hahaha. That made me laugh and its been a bad day, so thank you! Honestly I do not kiss them all that much. Jasper knows the command "Kiss Kiss", which means it is okay to press his muzzle to my face. And he also knows "kisses", means he can kiss/ lick me. Mason is learning both of those commands very fast. And I never would kiss them on the tummy or anything because like Taquito's said they can pee there (not that I have ever seen either of mine do it, but our other males have before). They both love for me to rub their chest and tummy though and I just avoid the penis. 



More photos coming tomorrow with updated height and weight. He turned 10 weeks old Wednesday 9/10.


----------



## Damon'sMom

I will post updated photos of Mason later.

Here is the photo of one of the males from the shelter that was believed to be Mason's father. I do not have a photo of the other male but I am told they were almost identical and were both adopted by the same man the day they came in. This was his intake photo outside in their backyard. He was 52.3 pounds, and Mason's mom was a black tri and weighed in at 42 pounds.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

So ... cute ... can not deal ... *dies* Bet he has wonderful puppy breath and puppy smell! I just want to bury my face in his fur



> So much cute! I also love puppy (and adult) bellies.
> 
> Question though-- where do you pet/kiss a male dog's belly? I mean there's a penis there... LOL


 -This made me laugh SO HARD!!!!! 

His daddy was at the shelter? so sad  sorry about that. Hope he was ousted


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> So ... cute ... can not deal ... *dies* Bet he has wonderful puppy breath and puppy smell! I just want to bury my face in his fur
> 
> His daddy was at the shelter? so sad  sorry about that. Hope he was ousted


haha Thanks! The people who bred the litter dropped the pups, mommy, daddy, and another male Aussie off at the shelter. They had lost their farm and had to let them go. All 3 adult dogs were adopted the day they were listed at the shelter so they were gone before I went to look at the pups.  I am happy they found homes and hope they found good ones.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Yeah, I didn't think that a pure bred blue Merle aussie would sit in the shelter long . Did you know they were having financial trouble when you bought your pup? (if you don't mind me asking of course).


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yeah, I didn't think that a pure bred blue Merle aussie would sit in the shelter long . Did you know they were having financial trouble when you bought your pup? (if you don't mind me asking of course).


I didn't ever get to talk to them since I got Mason from the shelter. What I know comes from what the shelter volunteers told me. I felt so bad for the owners when I heard why the pups and adult dogs had been surrendered. I can't imagine losing my home and my pets.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Mason is my favorite color. I'll borrow him for a couple months for you. 

Potential Dad is very handsome as well.


----------



## Damon'sMom

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Mason is my favorite color. I'll borrow him for a couple months for you.
> 
> Potential Dad is very handsome as well.


haha Some days I would be more than happy to turn him over to someone else for a while.



Photos coming in just a few minutes


----------



## Damon'sMom

Okay so Mason turned 10 weeks old on 9/10. 

Weight on 9/10: 14.4 pounds 
Height: 13 inches tall

He had gained 3 pounds in 1 week, and 1.5 inches in height. I am not sure what he weighs or how tall he is right now. He will be 11 weeks old on 9/17 at that age Jasper was 17 pounds so I look forward to comparing. 

Mason is doing well with training and becoming such a good little dog. Right now were are unfortunately going through a "I MUST bark about everything" phase. I am not overly fond of this phase....

He just loves to play with Jazz


So handsome














Look at those eyes! One green, one blue with a little green


Jasper is so tolerant. lol


----------



## Damon'sMom




----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Lol Jasper is awesome though in some of the pics he is like "mom why did you do this to me!" Lol ... I am sure Josefina will be thinking the same thing about the New One when she comes home. Lol

I can't believe that a puppy as pretty as mason was at the


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Lol Jasper is awesome though in some of the pics he is like "mom why did you do this to me!" Lol ... I am sure Josefina will be thinking the same thing about the New One when she comes home. Lol
> 
> I can't believe that a puppy as pretty as mason was at the


haha Yes he gives me that look often when the puppy is bothering him. And yes I am sure you will get plenty of looks as well. lol Yes I am very lucky to have gotten him.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Oh yeah I am sure I will, since Josefina is very expressive and transparent in her feelings xD.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason got to go help me pick up my little sister from work yesterday. She works at a BBQ grill that one of friends parents own, they have a HUGE 600lb stone pig out front that startled him. His first reaction was to lean forward and growl. Little stinker. With just a little encouraging they became best friends. lol I was sitting on it and he was licking its nose. hahaha I wish I could have gotten pictures but it was dark and late. 

Mason is signed up for two puppy socials on 10/10 and 10/18 I am really hoping he has fun! This weekend when I get paid I am going to go ahead and sign him up for 6 weeks (1 day a week) of puppy training classes that start on October 11th I believe. And I might go ahead and sign him up for the beginner set that starts in November some time after he graduates from the puppy class. After he completes both of those he will move up to the intermediate and advanced classes. I am hoping that he will be completed with all of this by April. And I might make him retake the beginner class while doing the advanced and intermediate classes for extra socialization and distraction training. Then we can start going to Rally obedience classes and get his CGC, all before he turns 1 year old.  lol This is the hope at least.

He is also scheduled to start going to Jasper's behavioral classes with us at the start of the year. He will get to socialize and train even more that way.  I have also contracted our herding trainer and am hoping to start that as well when we get the time to set a schedule. I am going to wait to start him in agility until at least 24 months old and wait for Flyball until around that time (maybe a little sooner) as well. He will be training in Dockdogs at the start of the summer.

I have big plans and high hopes for both of my boys.


----------



## Damon'sMom

6 week old comparison (Jasper: 5.5 pounds / Mason: 6lbs)


7 week old comparison (Jasper: 6 pounds / Mason: 7)


8 week old comparison (Jasper: 9.7 / Mason: 8.8)


9 week old comparison (Jasper: 11.3 / Mason: 11.4)


10 week old comparison (Jasper: 15.8 / Mason: 14.4)




Mason turned 11 weeks old Wednesday. I will have comparison photos and weights up sometime soon.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

So cute!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you.


So Mason turned 11 weeks old on Wednesday and today I took his measurements again.
Weight: 15.4
Height: 14 inches tall

He gained 1 pound and 1 inch in a weeks time. Jasper at his age was 17 pound, I didn't start measuring height on Jasper until 16 weeks.

Photos to come soon.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Wow he is almost as big now as my pups parents! Big boy!


----------



## jade5280

He is so freakin' handsome! I love his eyes and bubble butt.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I know I seeing her posts, just to see her signature


----------



## momtolabs

I will take one of each please 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom

jade5280 said:


> He is so freakin' handsome! I love his eyes and bubble butt.


haha, Thank you!



OwnedbyACDs said:


> I know I seeing her posts, just to see her signature


lol Thanks



momtolabs said:


> I will take one of each please
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha don't tempt me they have been horrible today. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> haha, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> lol Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> haha don't tempt me they have been horrible today. lol


Lol I can't stay mad at Josefina, especially when she does that stubby tail wag thing she does.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason today (Turned 11 weeks old on the 17th)

Today my mom dad and sisters all got together and we cooked out and just had a nice time at my parents house. I brought the boys and here are some shots I got of Mason. He is Jasper's little shadow. haha And he absolutely loves the outside cat someone dropped off at their house, the cat loves him as well. They play together everyday.





Lazy puppy can't even sit properly today. LOL








I love his markings


----------



## Damon'sMom




----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Is Mason's tail a natural Bob or was it docked?


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Is Mason's tail a natural Bob or was it docked?


It was docked. The fur is just now almost completely grown back. It measures 3.5" long.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> It was docked. The fur is just now almost completely grown back. It measures 3.5" long.


Oh, because Josefina has a kind of half tail, it's about the length of a JRTs tail, I don't think it's docked, because when I feel it it doesn't feel like a docked tail. Bear, the JRTs tail is wide and blunt at its end, and Josefina's is tapered, like the end of a normal tail.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Oh, because Josefina has a kind of half tail, it's about the length of a JRTs tail, I don't think it's docked, because when I feel it it doesn't feel like a docked tail. Bear, the JRTs tail is wide and blunt at its end, and Josefina's is tapered, like the end of a normal tail.


I know Jasper was born with a natural bob tail. I know some Aussie's are born with half tails though. I'm not sure about Josefina's tail sounds like that is just how it grew. Most docked tails are blunt at the end.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Yeah, it's tapered at the end, I can feel it. But is it normal for cattle dogs to have that kind of a tail? I have never seen a cattle dog with a short tail that wasn't docked.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yeah, it's tapered at the end, I can feel it. But is it normal for cattle dogs to have that kind of a tail? I have never seen a cattle dog with a short tail that wasn't docked.


I am honestly not sure, I think so but take that with a grain of salt. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> I am honestly not sure, I think so but take that with a grain of salt. lol


LOL ok  (tooshort)


----------



## Damon'sMom

Let me first say that the cat and him are playing. The cat will come up and run back in forth in front of Mason daily to get him to chase him.  They chase each other back in forth in the yard for hours. lol

















In other news Mason turned 12 weeks old on Wednesday.
Weight: 17.8 pounds
Height: (will update tomorrow morning!)

Photos of him out and about in stores with me this weekend. Will be the first time he is allowed to walk on the ground at the stores. haha


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Lol he is so CUTE! You mentioned that his fur grew back, was he shaved? Just curious.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Lol he is so CUTE! You mentioned that his fur grew back, was he shaved? Just curious.


No, when they dock the tails the ends usually scab over a little, once the scab is gone they will start to grow the fur back.  Thats how I know for sure that he was docked, that and the end is so blunt.


----------



## Foresthund

Look at that little fuzzball! Oh everyone's getting pups,I`m so jealous!


----------



## Abbylynn

What a beautiful baby!  .... I am glad you have a thread now so I can watch him grow.


----------



## CandyLeopard

He's looking so much older!! So handsome.

On a side note, my Boston has a natural half tail lol. Longer than what it's suppose to be, but still not a whole tail. It's quite the funny looking thing.


----------



## dogsule

Mason is adorable! Does he have one light brown eye and one blue eye? I love bi-eyed dogs! I have two so I guess I am biased. Some people think it is creepy but I love em.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Foresthund said:


> Look at that little fuzzball! Oh everyone's getting pups,I`m so jealous!


Haha Fuzzball in one of my nicknames for him.  That and Monkey since he likes to climb everything. lol



Abbylynn said:


> What a beautiful baby!  .... I am glad you have a thread now so I can watch him grow.


Thank you! And I hope to continue posting here, I love going back though Jasper's puppy threads and I am hoping to keep it up for Mason as well. 



CandyLeopard said:


> He's looking so much older!! So handsome.
> 
> On a side note, my Boston has a natural half tail lol. Longer than what it's suppose to be, but still not a whole tail. It's quite the funny looking thing.


I love hearing about this kind of stuff. I didn't know Bostons could be born with half tails. Jasper was born with a bob tail and it is basically no tail at all. lol 



dogsule said:


> Mason is adorable! Does he have one light brown eye and one blue eye? I love bi-eyed dogs! I have two so I guess I am biased. Some people think it is creepy but I love em.


Thank you! One of his eyes are actually green, and the other is blue with a little green in it.  I love bi-eyed dogs as well! Jasper has brown and blue in one and Blue in the other. I get the "He is blind in that eye" all the time. LOL


----------



## CptJack

Gosh, he's growing up fast - and gorgeous.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Cant wait to see your new siggy!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> Gosh, he's growing up fast - and gorgeous.


Thank you, he is coming along nicely in both looks, and training so far.  I have high hopes for this little man and real training starts next month. 



OwnedbyACDs said:


> Cant wait to see your new siggy!!!


I have been working on two and they are just not coming out like I want them to.  I hope to have it done by tonight.



Mason went to the vet last night and he did so well. He loves to roll over on his back and have people pet his tummy.  He's a big ham. haha I am so happy that he likes people so much. Even at 6 weeks old Jasper was not fond of strangers. In other news I have big plans for his training starting next month and I can't wait to get him in the class room. 

Age: 12 weeks old (13 weeks on Wednesday)
Weight: 18.6
Height: 15" tall 






So vocal, he always has to tell me if he is unhappy about something. In this photo he is unhappy that I stopped petting him and moved away to get a photo. haha








Look at those eyes. <3 One green, one blue with a little green in it.


Ignore the funny face. haha


----------



## Damon'sMom

And their new tags came in the mail the other day! I love them. I got Jasper the same one I always do, the Tribal arrows. Mason got the new Compass one they just came out with. I would like to get Jasper the Orange arrows (where the black is on the tag it would be orange instead) next time.


----------



## Adjecyca1

Such a pretty boy! love the pics of him playing with the cat


----------



## momtolabs

He is growing up so quickly and keeps getting cuter!! Caleb tries to play with my kitten but it usually ends up that the cat swats him then he comes running back to me crying,lol. How is masons recall?? Caleb is stubborn and usually he comes if we say "Caleb come here" but other times he ignores us so we yell "sit!" And he comes running because he knows "sit" =food,haha! He is a stubborn little guy but man does he do anything for food!! And everytime I look at pics of Mason I see Caleb features! Caleb to me is looking more ad more like an Aussie rather than a GP. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bowie

Such a good looking boy. My pup is only 17 days younger!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Adjecyca1 said:


> Such a pretty boy! love the pics of him playing with the cat


Thank you! Him and that cat love each other so much!



momtolabs said:


> He is growing up so quickly and keeps getting cuter!! Caleb tries to play with my kitten but it usually ends up that the cat swats him then he comes running back to me crying,lol. How is masons recall?? Caleb is stubborn and usually he comes if we say "Caleb come here" but other times he ignores us so we yell "sit!" And he comes running because he knows "sit" =food,haha! He is a stubborn little guy but man does he do anything for food!! And everytime I look at pics of Mason I see Caleb features! Caleb to me is looking more ad more like an Aussie rather than a GP.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Mason's recall is pretty good, he will come running if I yell but he comes flying if I crouch down and yell. haha We are working on it but so far so good. I can definitely see the Aussie in Caleb, and I have to say he is just too handsome! How old is he now? I can't wait for Mason to hit 16 weeks so I can double his weight and have a rough estimate of what his adult weight will be. I did that with Jasper and it was about spot on. I am hoping he stays around 50, so we will see. 



bowie said:


> Such a good looking boy. My pup is only 17 days younger!


Thank you, and I love your puppy! So cute! You need to post more photos!


----------



## momtolabs

Maybe i should send caleb to you for recall training  My neighbor aske me tonight if i seriously named him "Sit",haha. he said he always hears me yell "Sit" and them sees Caleb running to me  Caleb is a little over 16 weeks  so his top weight should be 60lbs according to the double weight thing,lol. But His full brother from the last litter is over 90 so it won't surprise me if he gets over 60lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

momtolabs said:


> Maybe i should send caleb to you for recall training  My neighbor aske me tonight if i seriously named him "Sit",haha. he said he always hears me yell "Sit" and them sees Caleb running to me  Caleb is a little over 16 weeks  so his top weight should be 60lbs according to the double weight thing,lol. But His full brother from the last litter is over 90 so it won't surprise me if he gets over 60lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That 16 weeks and double it thing really doesn't work so great with dogs who aren't medium sized. 

4 months old Kylie weighed 8lbs and topped out at 13.

4 months old Thud weighed 40lbs and topped out at 120.

It's pretty accurate for mid-range dogs, but that's about it. So Caleb could top out at 60 - or you know, grow for longer and end up more like 90. Hard to tell.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> That 16 weeks and double it thing really doesn't work so great with dogs who aren't medium sized.
> 
> 4 months old Kylie weighed 8lbs and topped out at 13.
> 
> 4 months old Thud weighed 40lbs and topped out at 120.
> 
> It's pretty accurate for mid-range dogs, but that's about it. So Caleb could top out at 60 - or you know, grow for longer and end up more like 90. Hard to tell.


yup this, its good for a dog that will stay around 35-70 pounds. Bigger or smaller then that and it doesn't really work that well.


----------



## momtolabs

Yea I try not to really judge by that. According to the 16 week Mia was 12 lbs meaning she should of been 24lbs and she is now 38lbs and she is a ACD mix......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

So cute! I follow this thread just to see the pics


----------



## CandyLeopard

Damon'sMom said:


> And their new tags came in the mail the other day! I love them. I got Jasper the same one I always do, the Tribal arrows. Mason got the new Compass one they just came out with. I would like to get Jasper the Orange arrows (where the black is on the tag it would be orange instead) next time.


Those are cute.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Mason seems like he has a similar temperament to Josefina, she is very polite and sweet to everyone, not overbearing, but she just has a great, kind energy.


----------



## momtolabs

We need more mason pics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I know! Everything I see it pop up on my settings, I am anxious to see more pics!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sorry it has been so long since I posted photos of Mason. It has been pretty hectic around here lately. My sister has been in the hospital and I have been working a lot.

Mason turned 13 weeks old on the 1st of October.
Weight: 19.6 pounds
Height: 15.5 inches tall

I will get an updated weight and height this Wednesday when he turns 14 weeks old. 

In the meantime here are some photos! Some are a little blurry, they are all taken with my phone.


----------



## Damon'sMom

These photos make him look like he has a little more weight on him than he does. He honestly is a little too skinny for my taste (this coming from someone who loves her puppies to be really skinny while growing up), I might want him to gain half a pound.


----------



## luv mi pets

he is getting LEGS! growing up to be a good looking boy


----------



## Damon'sMom

luv mi pets said:


> he is getting LEGS! growing up to be a good looking boy


haha Yes, he is all legs right now! Thank you!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason turned 14 weeks old today. He is getting so big! Its weird part of me keeps thinking wow, I can't believe I have had him for 8 weeks already! While another part of me can't believe it has only been 8 weeks, he fits in so well here it seems like he has always been here. Jasper absolutely adores him and so do I. He has been so well behaved he has earned the right to sleep in my bed with me. He has a leash attached to his collar and the leash is tied to me arm so he can't jump down and be bad (just in case!). 

His training is coming along nicely. He is very toy and praise motivated but not every food motivated. His first class was scheduled for his weekend but they canceled it since not that many people signed up. I was very unhappy when I was told the class was canceled since that screws up my entire training schedule for him. I am going to be working with him myself instead of finding another class to enter right now. My plan is to take him out to different stores 4 times a week for the next 6 weeks (next classes starts then!). We well see what happens.

Its hard to tell with all his fur but he is about half a pound or so under what I want him to weigh right now. I like my puppies to be lean but Mason takes it to another level. He just does not enjoy eating and never has since I got him. Right now he is eating a 50/50 Earthborn, and Pro pac puppy mix with Merrick, Evo, and THK for toppers. And he refuses to eat lamb. lol He is rotten.

Age: 14 weeks old
Height: 16" tall
Weight:

He is getting so big!





Ignore the heart sticker, its covering a logo that is not mine.


He is pretty much all legs right now as well. haha I am trying to pay off more of my Mini cooper loan so that I can sale it this coming summer. I am going to be needing a lot more room than I have in that little car. haha I miss my Blazer (suv). I have been leaning towards getting a Ford Escape when I go to get a new SUV next summer/ fall after my car sales.


----------



## CptJack

He is so obviously growing up and maturing, but he is still so CUTE. 

Any idea what his weight is?

And I know what you mean on both fronts. I didn't really feel like Molly was EVER a puppy or major disruption but I look back at pictures from when she first arrive and just boggle.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> He is so obviously growing up and maturing, but he is still so CUTE.
> 
> Any idea what his weight is?
> 
> And I know what you mean on both fronts. I didn't really feel like Molly was EVER a puppy or major disruption but I look back at pictures from when she first arrive and just boggle.


Thank you.  I would guess his weight to be around 21 pounds maybe. He is not gaining weight very fast at the moment but he sure is gaining height. haha. I am thinking at this rate he will top out at around 45-55 pounds, which is what I was guessing based on the parents. Who knows though he could surprise me. lol 

At the same age (14 weeks) Jasper was 25 pounds, I don't have Jasper's height at that age. At 16 weeks Jasper was 32.2 pounds and 20" at the shoulder.


----------



## Kiwifruit

I love the pictures of Jasper and Mason playing together. It looks like they have fun together and almost like Jasper takes care of Mason. They're both gorgeous!


----------



## jade5280

Wow getting very leggy! I think he has the prettiest eyes!


----------



## NyxForge

Damon'sMom said:


>


Lol I love this pic. Look at those legs.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Kiwifruit said:


> I love the pictures of Jasper and Mason playing together. It looks like they have fun together and almost like Jasper takes care of Mason. They're both gorgeous!


Thank you! Yes they love playing together, but its like having two bulls running through my house. Jasper has already put a dent in one of my walls from body slamming into it. They also broke my coffee table... I didn't like it that much anyways. ugh. lol I can only imagine the damage once Mason is full grown as well. 



jade5280 said:


> Wow getting very leggy! I think he has the prettiest eyes!


Thank you! I love his eyes as well, and he loves to stare at me so I am always seeing them. lol Yes, he is all legs right now.



NyxForge said:


> Lol I love this pic. Look at those legs.


Thanks! This has to be one of my favorite photos of him so far, I just love it. And yes, he is all legs. I don't remember Jasper ever being this leggy. lol


----------



## Kiwifruit

Damon'sMom said:


> Thank you! Yes they love playing together, but its like having two bulls running through my house. Jasper has already put a dent in one of my walls from body slamming into it. They also broke my coffee table... I didn't like it that much anyways. ugh. lol I can only imagine the damage once Mason is full grown as well.


Haha I can well imagine...tails a lone can cause a lot of damage inside! Do you know if Aussies are generally more or less high energy than Border Collies?


----------



## Damon'sMom

Kiwifruit said:


> Haha I can well imagine...tails a lone can cause a lot of damage inside! Do you know if Aussies are generally more or less high energy than Border Collies?


That is a hard one because it really comes down to the individual dog, and its lines. In my experience a show line Aussie is more driven and high energy than a show line Border Collie. While a Working line BC is more high energy than a working line Aussie for the most part. Jasper is a unique individual. lol He can match or out run and work most of the sporting BC I know. He is super high energy, and has a very high drive. Working him for 6 hours a day and he still in ready for more. 

LOl so in general BC are more high energy is what I guess it comes down to.


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> That is a hard one because it really comes down to the individual dog, and its lines. In my experience a show line Aussie is more driven and high energy than a show line Border Collie. While a Working line BC is more high energy than a working line Aussie for the most part. Jasper can match or out run and work most of the sporting BC I know. He is super high energy, and has a very high drive.


Yeah, that. Lines make a huge difference in these breeds - what they are bred to do matters. 

It's really hard to define but basically I'd say that in general and as a group it's mostly *different* energy rather than higher/lower. It's not even easy to really quantify, just... there's a different energy and feel about them. If someone put a gun to my head and made me be more specific about it, I'd say that aussies are 'harder' (not difficult, but aren't as soft as a rule) and more assertive. There's something really... forward and SOLID about aussies, as opposed to the softer more... I don't know, sharper? reactive? feel of BCs. That doesn't even come close to covering it, though. They've just got a different presence about them, as a whole. (Individually, though, it just realllly depends.)


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> Yeah, that. Lines make a huge difference in these breeds - what they are bred to do matters.
> 
> It's really hard to define but basically I'd say that in general and as a group it's mostly *different* energy rather than higher/lower. It's not even easy to really quantify, just... there's a different energy and feel about them. If someone put a gun to my head and made me be more specific about it, I'd say that aussies are 'harder' (not difficult, but aren't as soft as a rule) and more assertive. There's something really... forward and SOLID about aussies, as opposed to the softer more... I don't know, sharper? reactive? feel of BCs. That doesn't even come close to covering it, though. They've just got a different presence about them, as a whole. (Individually, though, it just realllly depends.)


This is a good way to look at it. I just couldn't find the words to describe it, i've been awake for 24 hours. lol


----------



## CptJack

It's a hard thing to try and pin down, even having slept. 

So much emphasis is put on energy levels with these dogs that sometimes other stuff gets lost. It's a little unfortunate that that stuff is so hard to define, because I think that in a lot of ways (at least with BC) it's the 'other stuff' that causes more issues for owners than being high energy or needing a 'job' of some sort.


----------



## Kiwifruit

Damon'sMom said:


> That is a hard one because it really comes down to the individual dog, and its lines. In my experience a show line Aussie is more driven and high energy than a show line Border Collie. While a Working line BC is more high energy than a working line Aussie for the most part. Jasper is a unique individual. lol He can match or out run and work most of the sporting BC I know. He is super high energy, and has a very high drive. Working him for 6 hours a day and he still in ready for more.
> 
> LOl so in general BC are more high energy is what I guess it comes down to.


I guess lines would make a huge difference! I love Aussies and BCs...never met an Aussie in real life though. I've loved all the BCs I've met. How do you work Jasper?



CptJack said:


> Yeah, that. Lines make a huge difference in these breeds - what they are bred to do matters.
> 
> It's really hard to define but basically I'd say that in general and as a group it's mostly *different* energy rather than higher/lower. It's not even easy to really quantify, just... there's a different energy and feel about them. If someone put a gun to my head and made me be more specific about it, I'd say that aussies are 'harder' (not difficult, but aren't as soft as a rule) and more assertive. There's something really... forward and SOLID about aussies, as opposed to the softer more... I don't know, sharper? reactive? feel of BCs. That doesn't even come close to covering it, though. They've just got a different presence about them, as a whole. (Individually, though, it just realllly depends.)


Hmm, interesting. Aussies sound amazing. Would you say they're more assertive in terms of going about their work solidly, or in their relationships with people/other dogs?I guess it tough figuring the differences between breeds that are in some ways quite similar, and of course each one is different anyway!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Kiwifruit said:


> I guess lines would make a huge difference! I love Aussies and BCs...never met an Aussie in real life though. I've loved all the BCs I've met. How do you work Jasper?
> 
> Hmm, interesting. Aussies sound amazing. Would you say they're more assertive in terms of going about their work solidly, or in their relationships with people/other dogs?I guess it tough figuring the differences between breeds that are in some ways quite similar, and of course each one is different anyway!


Jasper is a working cattle dog. Every morning we move the cattle onto different parts of the property. We also train and compete in a wide verity of sports, such as: herding, agility, Rally Obedience, dock dogs, tracking, Disc, Flyball, Lure coursing, and treibball. He is a great all round dog.  We currently compete for titles in Rally Obedience, herding, and agility. He has his CGC, OA, HI, and RA as of right now.

Aussies are truly my heart breed, I love everything about them and they fit perfectly into my life. I will always have at least one.  In my experience Aussies are more likely to hit things head on and they have a very demanding presence about them. They are often times pushy, and bull headed. And they tend to be more protective than Border collies. Which is where poorly bred Aussies can have a huge flaw. They take natural protectiveness to a whole new level and become over protective and can't differentiate between friend and enemy. They also tend to be very physical dogs, lots more body slamming in play and just in general using their body's to push things out of there way.


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> In my experience Aussies are more likely to hit things head on and they have a very demanding presence about them. They are often times pushy, and bull headed. And they tend to be more protective than Border collies.


And the BC person is chiming in to agree with this. BCs tend to be softer, quieter, less physical in their interactions (with both people, play with other dogs and stock), reactive rather than protective and more likely to end up with FEAR aggression problems than ones based on protectiveness, and more prone to being neurotic - weird fears, obsessions, etc. You can end up at a similar place with a badly bred Border Collie but the reasons behind it are different.


----------



## Kiwifruit

Damon'sMom said:


> Jasper is a working cattle dog. Every morning we move the cattle onto different parts of the property. We also train and compete in a wide verity of sports, such as: herding, agility, Rally Obedience, dock dogs, tracking, Disc, Flyball, Lure coursing, and treibball. He is a great all round dog.  We currently compete for titles in Rally Obedience, herding, and agility. He has his CGC, OA, HI, and RA as of right now.
> 
> Aussies are truly my heart breed, I love everything about them and they fit perfectly into my life. I will always have at least one.  In my experience Aussies are more likely to hit things head on and they have a very demanding presence about them. They are often times pushy, and bull headed. And they tend to be more protective than Border collies. Which is where poorly bred Aussies can have a huge flaw. They take natural protectiveness to a whole new level and become over protective and can't differentiate between friend and enemy. They also tend to be very physical dogs, lots more body slamming in play and just in general using their body's to push things out of there way.


Wow! That definitely gives an idea of his energy level  It sounds like Jasper's doing pretty well for himself so far. Everything you say about Aussies makes me want to meet some even more. I guess you'd have to be quite onto it with training an Aussie then to direct that energy and presence into where it can help you instead of drive you bonkers!


----------



## CptJack

Kiwifruit said:


> Wow! That definitely gives an idea of his energy level  It sounds like Jasper's doing pretty well for himself so far. Everything you say about Aussies makes me want to meet some even more. I guess you'd have to be quite onto it with training an Aussie then to direct that energy and presence into where it can help you instead of drive you bonkers!


I've been mostly trying not to hijack Mason's thread, but I'm going to seriously suggest spending time around Aussies before making any kind of decision. I admire the heck out of them but I don't like pushy, physical dogs much on an extended basis - nothing wrong with the dogs, it's just a bad fit for me and gets on my nerves. I live with a dog a lot like that and love him but I'm happy with BCs. Sometimes things work, or don't, on paper but in reality the equation's different.

Well, most. There are more than a few in dog sports I've encountered that I really, really can't stand to be in the same room for very long with. But that's a whole different topic.


----------



## Kiwifruit

CptJack said:


> I've been mostly trying not to hijack Mason's thread, but I'm going to seriously suggest spending time around Aussies before making any kind of decision. I admire the heck out of them but I don't like pushy, physical dogs much on an extended basis - nothing wrong with the dogs, it's just a bad fit for me and gets on my nerves. I live with a dog a lot like that and love him but I'm happy with BCs. Sometimes things work, or don't, on paper but in reality the equation's different.
> 
> Well, most. There are more than a few in dog sports I've encountered that I really, really can't stand to be in the same room for very long with. But that's a whole different topic.


I definitely would want to spend time with them before making a call. I'm not in a position either in my situation or experience to get another dog yet, but just asking questions to file away for the future  I don't think I'd consider an Aussie or a BC on the property I'm on now unless I was seriously involved in dog sports or something like that. 10 months ago I knew nothing about dogs so I'm learning so much here on DF! (One of those things being that admiring a breed doesn't always mean it's a good fit for where I am at the moment.) Thanks both CptJack an Damon'sMom for answering my questions...it's been very helpful 

And to bring the thread on track, regardless of whether I eventually decide Aussies are/aren't a good fit, Jasper and Mason are both awesome, gorgeous dogs and I love looking at pictures of them


----------



## Damon'sMom

Kiwifruit said:


> Wow! That definitely gives an idea of his energy level  It sounds like Jasper's doing pretty well for himself so far. Everything you say about Aussies makes me want to meet some even more. I guess you'd have to be quite onto it with training an Aussie then to direct that energy and presence into where it can help you instead of drive you bonkers!


Jasper is unique in that he has always been more high energy than most Aussies I know. I have also not deterred that like a lot of people would/ do. I love the high energy and drive he has and I push to make it better and greater. I wanted a sporting and working dog, not a pet, and that's what I got.  Most Aussies I know are fine with just 1.5-2 hours of mental and physical exercise a day. When Jasper was young I had to work EXTREMELY hard to get him to have any sort of off switch. Now-a-days while he would kill to be out there for 4-8 hours a day (or more ) but he is content with way less now. He has also learned to settle in the house instead of running laps all the time. Jasper has over came a lot of issues and is doing very well in the ring now. I am extremely pleased with this dog. 

If you are considering this breed I highly suggest spending lots of time with them. Maybe eventually even fostering some before making a commitment. They are amazing dogs, but they can drive some people crazy. I could not live (without going crazy) with a field bred lab or a beagle just like some people can't live with Aussies. Not saying one is harder than the other, just different in their mannerisms and the way they interact with their owners. In general if you are looking for a little less driven and high energy I would look into show lines. 



CptJack said:


> I've been mostly trying not to hijack Mason's thread, but I'm going to seriously suggest spending time around Aussies before making any kind of decision. I admire the heck out of them but I don't like pushy, physical dogs much on an extended basis - nothing wrong with the dogs, it's just a bad fit for me and gets on my nerves. I live with a dog a lot like that and love him but I'm happy with BCs. Sometimes things work, or don't, on paper but in reality the equation's different.
> 
> Well, most. There are more than a few in dog sports I've encountered that I really, really can't stand to be in the same room for very long with. But that's a whole different topic.


This.  I LOVE pushy, physical dogs! 



Kiwifruit said:


> I definitely would want to spend time with them before making a call. I'm not in a position either in my situation or experience to get another dog yet, but just asking questions to file away for the future  I don't think I'd consider an Aussie or a BC on the property I'm on now unless I was seriously involved in dog sports or something like that. 10 months ago I knew nothing about dogs so I'm learning so much here on DF! (One of those things being that admiring a breed doesn't always mean it's a good fit for where I am at the moment.) Thanks both CptJack an Damon'sMom for answering my questions...it's been very helpful
> 
> And to bring the thread on track, regardless of whether I eventually decide Aussies are/aren't a good fit, Jasper and Mason are both awesome, gorgeous dogs and I love looking at pictures of them


No problem at all. Please feel free to PM me with anymore questions or anything else.  And thank you, if you have instagram you can see photos all the time. lol My name on there is Everlasting_Merle. It is mainly for the boys but also has photos of Ginger (Beagle), Sophie (Basenji), Damon (mini Pin), as well as Bubby, Harley, Gavin and Donovan the cats.




ETA: I will have more 14 week old photos up with in an hour or so!


----------



## Kiwifruit

Damon'sMom said:


> Jasper is unique in that he has always been more high energy than most Aussies I know. I have also not deterred that like a lot of people would/ do. I love the high energy and drive he has and I push to make it better and greater. I wanted a sporting and working dog, not a pet, and that's what I got.  Most Aussies I know are fine with just 1.5-2 hours of mental and physical exercise a day. When Jasper was young I had to work EXTREMELY hard to get him to have any sort of off switch. Now-a-days while he would kill to be out there for 4-8 hours a day (or more ) but he is content with way less now. He has also learned to settle in the house instead of running laps all the time. Jasper has over came a lot of issues and is doing very well in the ring now. I am extremely pleased with this dog.
> 
> If you are considering this breed I highly suggest spending lots of time with them. Maybe eventually even fostering some before making a commitment. They are amazing dogs, but they can drive some people crazy. I could not live (without going crazy) with a field bred lab or a beagle just like some people can't live with Aussies. Not saying one is harder than the other, just different in their mannerisms and the way they interact with their owners. In general if you are looking for a little less driven and high energy I would look into show lines.
> 
> 
> 
> This.  I LOVE pushy, physical dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all. Please feel free to PM me with anymore questions or anything else.  And thank you, if you have instagram you can see photos all the time. lol My name on there is Everlasting_Merle. It is mainly for the boys but also has photos of Ginger (Beagle), Sophie (Basenji), Damon (mini Pin), as well as Bubby, Harley, Gavin and Donovan the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I will have more 14 week old photos up with in an hour or so!


Jess's mum came from an oops litter of working farm dogs, so her energy is crazy. She's pretty physical and pushy and can just keep going - I love that about her! I'd be very keen to foster at some stage...not till I've moved out though. I'll let you know if I have more questions  Looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason 14 weeks old, 16" tall, and 22 pounds. A few photos from today.



So handsome!




Trying to herd me












Always trying to be the boss.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Of course he closes his eyes right as I take the photo




Waiting for Jasper to get back from the field


Aussie butts!


"What do you mean you don't want to play right now!"


Can we play now?




Stalking some birds. Finally got a photo of it!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Look at those legs! haha


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

LOL I was watching videos of mini aussies yesterday, both adults and puppies and you are right ... the butt wiggle is SO CUTE!!!

I dont even know how I arrived at the decision that they would be a good fir for me, I think it was all the time I spent with them over the 2 years I was researching, something just "felt" right. Luckily my cattle dog friends were very understanding in my reasoning why I did not want another heeler.

I love seeing updates on this thread! LOL is that a piece of hose in Jasper's mouth?


----------



## momtolabs

Great pictures!! I stil want to get Mason,Molly and Caleb together and see what happens  I feel it would be very entertaining!!


----------



## CptJack

momtolabs said:


> Great pictures!! I stil want to get Mason,Molly and Caleb together and see what happens  I feel it would be very entertaining!!


There'd be a lot of herding.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL I was watching videos of mini aussies yesterday, both adults and puppies and you are right ... the butt wiggle is SO CUTE!!!
> 
> I dont even know how I arrived at the decision that they would be a good fir for me, I think it was all the time I spent with them over the 2 years I was researching, something just "felt" right. Luckily my cattle dog friends were very understanding in my reasoning why I did not want another heeler.
> 
> I love seeing updates on this thread! LOL is that a piece of hose in Jasper's mouth?


Yes, lol, I ADORE the wiggle butt! You will get to see it first hand soon!  Its gonna sound weird but I believe fate led me to these dogs. I wasn't even considering another dog when Jasper was given to me. Now I can't even phantom not having him.  He is my heart dog, and I have found my heart breed. <3 

Thank you! And yes lol, that's a piece of hose. Its one of his favorite toys for outside.  Its a really hard (well made) material that he has yet to be able to chew pieces off of.




momtolabs said:


> Great pictures!! I stil want to get Mason,Molly and Caleb together and see what happens  I feel it would be very entertaining!!


Thank you! And lol, I can imagine a lot of herding going on.  Plus Mason has already learned the Aussie body slam thanks to Jasper, and Roman (their Aussie friend). lol I doubt Molly and Caleb would take to well to it.



CptJack said:


> There'd be a lot of herding.


Yup. This. lol


----------



## CptJack

Yeah. Molly engages in some wrestling type play still thanks to Bug and Thud, but her tolerance for physical contact in play is pretty low, already. Which is unfortunate since she sure as heck isn't the most polite dog in the world in play, herself.

OTOH, I would be amused by her being the little one AND the oldest one.


----------



## Kiwifruit

Damon'sMom said:


> "What do you mean you don't want to play right now!"
> 
> 
> Can we play now?


Haha these photos though...love it!! Every time is play time. Lovely pictures


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> Yeah. Molly engages in some wrestling type play still thanks to Bug and Thud, but her tolerance for physical contact in play is pretty low, already. Which is unfortunate since she sure as heck isn't the most polite dog in the world in play, herself.
> 
> OTOH, I would be amused by her being the little one AND the oldest one.


Yeah most dogs do not enjoy the way they play. lol Boxers tend to do the best when playing with them in my experience. Another breed that loves to body slam and kick you. lol 

How big is molly at 20 weeks (or is she 21?)? Jasper is 24 pounds today and he turned 15 weeks old today as well. At 6 months Jasper was 40.2 pounds.




Kiwifruit said:


> Haha these photos though...love it!! Every time is play time. Lovely pictures


Thanks you. lol And yes If it was up to them every moment of the day would be play time.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason turned 15 weeks old today! He weighed in at 24 pounds by the scale here at home. He goes for his last puppy shorts and rabies on Saturday and I will get a more accurate weight then. I will measure how tall he is either tonight or tomorrow when I have time.  Be looking for more photos to come this weekend if it ever stops raining!


----------



## CptJack

21 weeks, 24lbs. She's gained all of a pound in the last 2 weeks. I probably won't get another official weight until she's actually 6 months old (or 24 weeks, anyway) unless we have to go to the vet for something. She has slowed WAY down growth wise since about 16 weeks, though.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> 21 weeks, 24lbs. She's gained all of a pound in the last 2 weeks. I probably won't get another official weight until she's actually 6 months old (or 24 weeks, anyway) unless we have to go to the vet for something. She has slowed WAY down growth wise since about 16 weeks, though.


Wow she is the same size as Mason, well at least in weight she is. He was 16.5" a week ago and I am sure he is taller now. Molly is turning into a beautiful dog CptJack.


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> Wow she is the same size as Mason, well at least in weight she is. He was 16.5" a week ago and I am sure he is taller now. Molly is turning into a beautiful dog CptJack.


She is! I'm pretty sure she's probably just a hair taller (I think she's hovering around 18"), but she is. She really, really is. I've been noticing her looking like a DOG lately, and I think she's going to be pretty freaking awesome. And just plain pretty.

She and Mason can be gorgeous together, in very different ways. 

Good luck with the vet, by the way. I hope it goes well for both of you.


----------



## momtolabs

Caleb's favorite thing is to body slam and then bite the back of Mia's leg. He is also picking up on Mia's stalking behavior(Mia seriously reminds me of a way BCs will herd. I need to video it and get opinions). He is so..... Slow? Like he is fast but he is also heavy,lol. If that's makes since.


----------



## CptJack

If anything like thud that means 'moves like a pregnant yak', but I still mock Thud. He's not lacking speed, he's just... heavy and powerful and not light on his feet. AT ALL.


----------



## momtolabs

CptJack said:


> If anything like thud that means 'moves like a pregnant yak', but I still mock Thud. He's not lacking speed, he's just... heavy and powerful and not light on his feet. AT ALL.


Haha I just spit out my tea! I thought it more of "moving like a hippo" he is slow and just "hard" and like to purposefully run into you.....


----------



## CptJack

momtolabs said:


> Haha I just spit out my tea! I thought it more of "moving like a hippo" he is slow and just "hard" and like to purposefully run into you.....


Have you seen this?










It sums things up nicely. 

Also, we've taken over Mason's thread as some sort of online three-musketeers puppy support group or something. Sorry about that!


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> Also, we've taken over Mason's thread as some sort of online three-musketeers puppy support group or something. Sorry about that!


hahaha. Its no problem at all.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason turned 15 weeks old on Wednesday and will be 16 weeks old in a couple of days from now. Yesterday was his last set of puppy boosters and he did so well! I am super proud of this puppy, he is turning into an amazing dog. Jasper absolutely adores him and they love playing together.

Height: 16.5" (I believe I will get an updated one tonight)
Weight: 25lbs

Did a little shopping for the boys yesterday. Not included is the 3 pigpuffs, new car seat cover, and 2 stuffless toys.













haha Rotten boy!


Damon doing the snoopy ears!




Are the first 3 photos huge to you all or is it just me? They were sized the same as the others but they look double the size to me....


----------



## Damon'sMom

I am hoping to take him to the park sometime today, so more photos will be coming. 

ETA:
Sophie the Queen B (Which does not stand for Basenji  )


----------



## Abbylynn

Gorgeous gorgeous baby Mason!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Abbylynn said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous baby Mason!


Thank you!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason is 16 weeks told today. I have always had good luck when figuring out my medium breed dogs adult weights when doubling their weight at 16 weeks. 

Height: 17"
Weight: 25.5 pounds

Which would put him at around 51 pounds full grown. My guess has always been between 50-55lbs, with my exact guess at 52 pounds. I am not saying this is full proof in any way. He could wind up 70 pounds or top out at 35, there is no real way of knowing but I sure do love guessing. haha

I will love him regardless how he turns out.

Jasper at 16 weeks was 20" tall and weighed in at 32.2 pounds. He is now 23.5" tall and 63 pounds. He had original topped out at 23" tall st a little over a year , he has gained another half inch between 15 months old and now just a little over 2 years (25 months).


----------



## Damon'sMom

Herding puppy


They are ready for bed


----------



## Damon'sMom

Learning to share. lol!


----------



## GrinningDog

Oh my goodness, he's growing like a weed! I just love that he and Jasper get along great. They are so cute together. That picture with the stick. <3 <3


----------



## Damon'sMom

GoGoGypsy said:


> Oh my goodness, he's growing like a weed! I just love that he and Jasper get along great. They are so cute together. That picture with the stick. <3 <3


Thank you! Jasper adores him, if I say Mason's name Jasper will jump up and search for him. 

A few photos from today. I will edit more in as I go.




He loves my father. haha




He also loves herding Jasper


----------



## Damon'sMom

Can everyone see the photos in the above post on their phones? For some reason I can only see them when I am on the computer. All of my other photos in this thread show up on my phone except for the ones above. :/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

CptJack said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sums things up nicely.
> 
> Also, we've taken over Mason's thread as some sort of online three-musketeers puppy support group or something. Sorry about that!


LOL Izze used to bowl Josefina over like that too. She was a true thunder dome dog.

When place we used to work at's boss's brother used to leave his chessie when he would go out of town, one day I was playing fetch with Izze and him with a football, and they both went for it and Izze body slammed him so hard she rolled him, a dog twice her size over.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> Yes, lol, I ADORE the wiggle butt! You will get to see it first hand soon!  Its gonna sound weird but I believe fate led me to these dogs. I wasn't even considering another dog when Jasper was given to me. Now I can't even phantom not having him.  He is my heart dog, and I have found my heart breed. <3
> 
> Thank you! And yes lol, that's a piece of hose. Its one of his favorite toys for outside.  Its a really hard (well made) material that he has yet to be able to chew pieces off of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And lol, I can imagine a lot of herding going on.  Plus Mason has already learned the Aussie body slam thanks to Jasper, and Roman (their Aussie friend). lol I doubt Molly and Caleb would take to well to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. This. lol


Lol the breeder already says that liberty is already a pulling and biting at pant legs so I guess it will be back to the Ole bitter spray and rubber boots again lol. Josefina also has a piece of hose she loves to play with, it's kid of old but she isn't a committed chewer, so it's all good.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Lol the breeder already says that liberty is already a pulling and biting at pant legs so I guess it will be back to the Ole bitter spray and rubber boots again lol. Josefina also has a piece of hose she loves to play with, it's kid of old but she isn't a committed chewer, so it's all good.


Both Jasper and Mason LOVE the bitter apple spay. If I spray it on something they will lick and chew all over it. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> Both Jasper and Mason LOVE the bitter apple spay. If I spray it on something they will lick and chew all over it. lol


Crap don't tell me that lol ... I hope it's not a aussie thing ha ha. Josefina hated the bitter spray, but she is (or is supposed to be) a cattle dog.


----------



## Damon'sMom

*AGE:* 17 Weeks
*HEIGHT:* 17.5" tall
*WEIGHT:* Not sure I will get an updated one tomorrow if I can.

Mason is such a good puppy. Listens well, loves to play, potty trained, good off leash, and he has a good amount of toy drive. He does not enjoy eating all that much but loves to chew on bully sticks and such. He is spoiled rotten and he knows how to get what he wants. lol He has not slept in his cage is over 2 weeks. He sleeps with me in my bed with Jasper. I have a leash on him that is tied to my head board so he can't go anywhere, just to be sure.

Mason's third road trip is coming up soon, for Thanksgiving we are going down to my grandparents. Its 3 hours down there and 3 hours back the same day. I am very lucky that both of my boys do so well in the car. They do get plenty of practice since they are in my car at least twice a day everyday right now. 

I will have some updated photos of Mason soon. And for anyone that wants to, Follow us on Instagram! The account is Everlasting_Merle


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Crap don't tell me that lol ... I hope it's not a aussie thing ha ha. Josefina hated the bitter spray, but she is (or is supposed to be) a cattle dog.


I think its more of a, my boys are weird thing. hahaha I know plenty of Aussie people who's dogs hate it, my boys just liked making my life...difficult when they were teething. Which Mason is doing right now, he is so good about not biting us be he loves to chew on furniture.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I would consider it a win if they don't go all gator on you lol. Josefina loved to chew but not on me and she is praise and toy driven hut won't take a treat for anything and I don't know how I did this but she won't take treats from strangers either.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I would consider it a win if they don't go all gator on you lol. Josefina loved to chew but not on me and she is praise and toy driven hut won't take a treat for anything and I don't know how I did this but she won't take treats from strangers either.


hahaha I am lucky that as Jasper has aged the need to chew on inappropriate things is pretty much gone now. He still loves to chew on water buffalo horns, nylabones, antlers, etc though. I can leave him loose in my house and not come home to a disaster anymore.  I remember he used to love getting into the trash, he even learned to open my locked trash can when he was around a year old.  Rotten dog.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason's first night/ morning home right after his first bath. Too cute!!
[video]http://vid1026.photobucket.com/albums/y321/BlueCoon/up%20load/CAM00488_zps7oetufil.mp4[/video]


ETA: Updated comparison photos of Mason and Jasper will be up tomorrow night.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Ahh!!! That video was absolutely precious. He was just a teeny tiny tot. Crazy how quickly they grow. And I seriously love your accents!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

that tiny tot phase is really the easiest, they are easy to tire out, and short of frequent bathroom breaks are fairly easy, its 4 months onward where it gets hard and thats the part i always dread LOL


----------



## Damon'sMom

BubbaMoose said:


> Ahh!!! That video was absolutely precious. He was just a teeny tiny tot. Crazy how quickly they grow. And I seriously love your accents!


Thank you! lol And yes we diffidently have the accents! haha  You never realize how much until you get it on video. LOL



OwnedbyACDs said:


> that tiny tot phase is really the easiest, they are easy to tire out, and short of frequent bathroom breaks are fairly easy, its 4 months onward where it gets hard and thats the part i always dread LOL


Someone forgot to tell my two that they were suppose to tire out easy! LOL


----------



## Damon'sMom

For the past 3 days Mason's tummy has been HORRIBLY upset (Liquid, BLOWOUT diarrhea). There has been no triggers, changes in food, stress, etc. Everything is exactly like it has been since I got him. I am at a loss for what it could be. I am also letting my fears get the better of me. Right around this same age is when Jasper's tummy issues started. He started to get BLOWOUT diarrhea multiple times a month that would last for a few days at a time. He had to get multiple butt baths (4-6) a day and was always having to be put on meds for it. I have tried to calm myself down saying that, that's not what is going on with Mason, its just a fluke, etc. I told myself "He hasn't even had an accident inside!". Boy was I wrong. 

I fell asleep on the couch last night watching a TV show after I put the boys in their kennels. I got up this morning at the same time as always and walked into my room and it REEKED. I got Jasper out and looked him over. He was fine and so was his bed. I put him out on a tie out and went to look at Mason. He was pressed as far away from the accident as he could get in his cage and looked horrified. I took him out, let him out to pee, and then I gave him a bath. After I was done I tied him outside with Jasper and gave them their breakfast before I went back in to clean up the mess. I had 2 comforters and 2 fleece blankets in that dogs cage, I trashed them all. He had got it on every one of them, as well as the wall, the comforter covering his cage, and the carpet. Not only had his crapped all over EVERYTHING, he also then proceed to puke in his bed as well. I was mortified to say the least. 

I ended up throwing out 3 comforters, and 2 fleece blankets. $185 worth of blankets....gone. He had that many blankets in there because it was so cold and he gets cold very easily. Our house does not have central heat, or gas heat, its EXTREMELY OLD. Ugh. Well, I HAD been saying I needed to give him a bath for the past couple of days.... The joys of dog ownership. lmao

Photos!

He rubbed his nose raw trying to cover it up.






Poor sad puppy.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Despite the tummy issues, its not stopping him from playing with the other dogs yet. He is not acting like he is sick, maybe a little more restless than normal but not by much. 



This is pretty much how he lays all the time. So indecent! lol


He LOVES trying to bite his own tail. Makes for some hilarious nights and photos. lol




I wasn't doing anything


Do NOT share those photos!


----------



## kcomstoc

Poor mason  that sounds terrible for both of you  I hope that it's not the same thing and he's belly settles down....maybe some pumpkin?


----------



## Damon'sMom

kcomstoc said:


> Poor mason  that sounds terrible for both of you  I hope that it's not the same thing and he's belly settles down....maybe some pumpkin?


I fasted him today and he will be getting a some rice and chicken broth tomorrow morning. If he holds that down then he will get rice, boiled chicken, and a little pumpkin for dinner. I do hope he doesn't go through what Jasper did. Took me until Jasper was 15 months old to calm the issue down (along with the rest of his issues!). Meds, Probiotics, digestive enzymes, LID foods, etc! I did not ever want to go through that again! Jasper cost me around around $1,500 in meds and vet visits alone from the time it started to when he was 16 months old! 

Jasper was...special..in a not so great way. LOL He cost me around 1,500 for tummy issues,meds, fecals, send out labs, etc. $1,500 in urinalysis, meds, and visits. $1,000 in x-rays, pain meds, and more for the pano. And $1,000 for when his leg was braced from the fracture. LMAO. So around 5,000 all before he hit 16 months old! Thats WITH my amazing discount since I worked at the clinic, and not including puppy shots, and regular shots. I can't even imagine...lol In just the last maybe 5 months I have been able to switch Jasper onto 4health Beef/ Pork. He does extremely well on it with his sensitive tummy, and allergies.  I am hoping this is just a random puppy tummy issue and it will pass for Mason.


----------



## Sibe

Aw  You could try probiotics, has he ever been on antibiotics for anything?

Fecal test not a bad idea if it keeps up.

My kitty had constant diarrhea, switched his food to grain free (he'd been on Science Diet, back before I knew anything about pet food) and once switched his diarrhea completely stopped. Sometimes it's something as simple as that.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sibe said:


> Aw  You could try probiotics, has he ever been on antibiotics for anything?
> 
> Fecal test not a bad idea if it keeps up.
> 
> My kitty had constant diarrhea, switched his food to grain free (he'd been on Science Diet, back before I knew anything about pet food) and once switched his diarrhea completely stopped. Sometimes it's something as simple as that.


He had to be on Albon when I first got him. He had coccidiosis. He was on that for 2 weeks straight and then has been tested 4 more times now (every puppy visit). I also had them send a sample out to the lab to be sure he was clean, came back neg.  Besides that Mason has never had anything except for sentinel for Heartworms, and has been on the same food since I got him. Never even had a topical flea product applied yet. I dropped a fecal sample off at my vet this morning and they said there was no signs of any worms, and it didn't have too much bacteria either. I had two different vets confirmed for me, just to be sure. I do have plans to switch his kibble over to another kibble once the bag I have right now gets lower. 

If he does not get better I will put him on digestive enzymes and a probiotic for a while to see if that helps.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> I fasted him today and he will be getting a some rice and chicken broth tomorrow morning. If he holds that down then he will get rice, boiled chicken, and a little pumpkin for dinner. I do hope he doesn't go through what Jasper did. Took me until Jasper was 15 months old to calm the issue down (along with the rest of his issues!). Meds, Probiotics, digestive enzymes, LID foods, etc! I did not ever want to go through that again! Jasper cost me around around $1,500 in meds and vet visits alone from the time it started to when he was 16 months old!
> 
> Jasper was...special..in a not so great way. LOL He cost me around 1,500 for tummy issues,meds, fecals, send out labs, etc. $1,500 in urinalysis, meds, and visits. $1,000 in x-rays, pain meds, and more for the pano. And $1,000 for when his leg was braced from the fracture. LMAO. So around 5,000 all before he hit 16 months old! Thats WITH my amazing discount since I worked at the clinic, and not including puppy shots, and regular shots. I can't even imagine...lol In just the last maybe 5 months I have been able to switch Jasper onto 4health Beef/ Pork. He does extremely well on it with his sensitive tummy, and allergies.  I am hoping this is just a random puppy tummy issue and it will pass for Mason.


Is that a thing with aussies? I hope liberty doesn't go though anything like that  poor Jasper and mason, hope things get better soon.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Is that a thing with aussies? I hope liberty doesn't go though anything like that  poor Jasper and mason, hope things get better soon.


As far as I am aware, no. They can be Sensitive to stuff, but I think I just hit the Jackpot! LMAO.  

Jasper had lots of issues as a pup like I listed above. He had Pano, Urine problems, flea allergies, food allergies, sensitive tummy issues, and seasonal allergies. Now-a-days his pano is gone (growing pains), his urine has been fine for months and months now *KNOCK ON WOOD!*, he has not had a flea on him since I keep a good prevention on him all year long, his food allergies and tummy issues are controlled on 4Health GF, and his seasonal allergies are controlled with 3 10mg Loratadine a day. 

Jasper went from costing me around $250 or so a month to only about $48 a month now. That $48 includes his food, wet food, allergies meds, and Glucosamine.


----------



## bowie

Poor bubs, I hope you figure out just what was ailing him soon.


----------



## Damon'sMom

bowie said:


> Poor bubs, I hope you figure out just what was ailing him soon.


Thank you. I hope so too. Like I said I am hoping its just a fluke and he will not develop tummy issues like Jasper has.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Well liberty is from good healthy parents, so I hope that will account for something lol. It's always nerve wracking when I get a new puppy ... at least for me lol cause there is that unknown factor.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Well liberty is from good healthy parents, so I hope that will account for something lol. It's always nerve wracking when I get a new puppy ... at least for me lol cause there is that unknown factor.


Were both of her parents tested? Are you going to test her for MDR1? Jasper and Mason both come from a mix of working and sporting lines. Neither of their parents were tested. I definitely am gambling because Aussies can have a lot of health issues as they get older. Hips, joints, eyes, hearing, heart, etc. But I am taking the best care of them.  Good food, daily exercise, and yearly vet visits. Even now Jasper gets bloodwork done yearly,and Mason will as well. I want to know when anything changes. Once they hit 5 or 6 they will get glaucoma testing done yearly as well. Jasper will be getting his hips OFA'ed this spring or summer, and Mason will get his done when he is old enough. 

Its extremely nerve racking for me too. lol So I know what you mean!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Mom is a carrier for MDR1, dad is clear. Both parents have had their hearing, eyes and joints tested. Dad is good/ clear on his tests, mom is PRCA pattern A. Both are clear on their hearing.

If I am correct, both parents have to be carriers for the puppies to have the MDR1 gene, right? So if she is clear I shouldn't have to worry about drug reactions, right? I still plan to get her tested though.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Me: "What are you doing." Him: Nothing...


Me: "Get down please" Him: "I can't see or hear you!"


Me: "Off! Now!" Him: "FINE!"


Me: "Are you going to sulk now?" Him: *grumble grumble, whine*


lol So vocal and rotten!


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Mom is a carrier for MDR1, dad is clear. Both parents have had their hearing, eyes and joints tested. Dad is good/ clear on his tests, mom is PRCA pattern A. Both are clear on their hearing.
> 
> If I am correct, both parents have to be carriers for the puppies to have the MDR1 gene, right? So if she is clear I shouldn't have to worry about drug reactions, right? I still plan to get her tested though.


Thats excellent they have been tested. I would still test her and even if she does not have it I would avoid those drugs. Even those Jasper tested clear I will not give him those drugs. I did give him Heartguard which has Ivermectin in it, its such a small dose though. I'd never give straight Ivermectin like some people do for their dogs. And I have not yet tested Mason. Here is where I got Jasper tested. I did the cotton swab test. It was easy, I got the kit, did the test and mailed it back along with the check. Its $70.

I do not believe that both parents have to be carriers. let me see if I can find it.




> The only exception is as follows: If both parents of a dog have tested Normal/Normal, they cannot pass on the gene and their offspring will not need to be tested. However, if a Normal/Normal dog is bred to one of unknown status or one that has even a single copy of the mutation, the offspring must be tested.


I would test her and find out, she could be positive. If she test positive for even one copy then I would print the list of meds off and give to all vets that touch my dog. I would not allow those drugs to be used at all.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I give trifexis for fleas, HW and worms. Would she be able to get that? The reason I ask is this is their last month on this and if I have to switch to something else I will, it's more financially feasible if everyone is getting the same thing lol. 

Also, I worm them for tapeworm every month or as needed, which tape wormer should I use?


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I give trifexis for fleas, HW and worms. Would she be able to get that? The reason I ask is this is their last month on this and if I have to switch to something else I will, it's more financially feasible if everyone is getting the same thing


From what I have read online about it is is safe, but they caution on it. But people caution on all monthly flea meds that are given orally. Lots of dogs can have reactions to flea meds and when given orally you can't just "wash it off". Thats what people are saying at least. Honestly I do not like trifexis, at the clinic we had quite a few of dogs have reactions to it. And others just saying its not worth the money, etc. I give Sentinel, and Advantix II to my boys. I was giving Sentinel and Vectra 3D but the new clinic does not sale it, and it wasn't available online until recently.  They say heartguard is safe for even a MRD1 positive dog. I have given it to Jasper before with no bad results, but I don't feel like its preventing like it should anymore. At least not where I live. Too many dogs coming up positive despite having been on it. 

I say either go with the Trifexis or maybe move them onto Sentinel and a topical combination. I prefer a combination myself.

ETA: I see no reason to worm every month or so unless you are seeing worms.  I have not wormed Jasper since he was a baby and he is around all kinds of strange dogs, cattle, cats, sheep, goats, etc. And he test clean each year. I only use a wormer if I see a problem. 

The sentinel I give each month treats for: Heartworms, roundworms, hookworms, fleas, and whipworms. There is another formula that they have come out with called Sentinel Spectrum that also kills tapeworms! If you use that one and a topical then you should be fine, and you would not have to spend more money on treating tapeworms every couple of months.  In all honesty though, Id not worry about treating for tapeworms unless you see the eggs in the poop.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> From what I have read online about it is is safe, but they caution on it. But people caution on all monthly flea meds that are given orally. Lots of dogs can have reactions to flea meds and when given orally you can't just "wash it off". Thats what people are saying at least. Honestly I do not like trifexis, at the clinic we had quite a few of dogs have reactions to it. And others just saying its not worth the money, etc. I give Sentinel, and Advantix II to my boys. I was giving Sentinel and Vectra 3D but the new clinic does not sale it, and it wasn't available online until recently.  They say heartguard is safe for even a MRD1 positive dog. I have given it to Jasper before with no bad results, but I don't feel like its preventing like it should anymore. At least not where I live. Too many dogs coming up positive despite having been on it.
> 
> I say either go with the Trifexis or maybe move them onto Sentinel and a topical combination. I prefer a combination myself.


Thank yiu for all of your info, I am sorry I am mudding up your thread with all my questions lol. The topical flea meds don't work for us, they never helped with the fleas. That's why we give the oral. On the subjects of oral flea/HW meds, which one would be the best in your opinion? Like I said it's time to change and if trifexis isn't worth the money, maybe there is something cheaper.

I know those meds have risks but it beats the alternative that is for sure


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Thank yiu for all of your info, I am sorry I am mudding up your thread with all my questions lol. The topical flea meds don't work for us, they never helped with the fleas. That's why we give the oral. On the subjects of oral flea/HW meds, which one would be the best in your opinion? Like I said it's time to change and if trifexis isn't worth the money, maybe there is something cheaper.
> 
> I know those meds have risks but it beats the alternative that is for sure


Then I would go with one of these personally. Sentinel does fleas, heartworms, and worms. Its pretty cheap too. Trifexis does the same thing. Maybe talk to your vet about it. Ask them which of those two they prefer for your area!  And I do not mind answering questions.


----------



## Damon'sMom

This is his "leave me alone! I am trying to sleep face"


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Awww poor Lil guy  hope he feels better.


----------



## Damon'sMom

He is doing a little better today. Things are getting back to the way they are suppose to be. lol

This photo is from a couple weeks ago


This photo is also a older one


Mason tonight



I will try to get some good updated ones this weekend. By the time I get off work during the week now its pitch black outside.  Mason will be 18 weeks old on Wednesday!


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> Mason will be 18 months old on Wednesday!


God, I hope not. Otherwise I've lost like a year.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> God, I hope not. Otherwise I've lost like a year.


bahaha that is wonderful! Thats what I get for being online when I haven't sleep in 28 hours.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

He is 18 ... MONTHS??? Omg!!!

I tend to get frozen in time, like my parents visited the place where I learned how to ride as a kid and some of the people we knee are still there. I asked mom how someone's horse was doing and she said the horse had passed away and I was like "what?!" And mom was like , yeah, that horse was like 20 something years old. Lol


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> He is 18 ... MONTHS??? Omg!!!
> 
> I tend to get frozen in time, like my parents visited the place where I learned how to ride as a kid and some of the people we knee are still there. I asked mom how someone's horse was doing and she said the horse had passed away and I was like "what?!" And mom was like , yeah, that horse was like 20 something years old. Lol


lol Only 18 weeks, I can't for for him to be 18 months so I can see what he will look like then. Haha But I am not going to wish away my puppy months, I love having a puppy in the house.


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> lol Only 18 weeks, I can't for for him to be 18 months so I can see what he will look like then. Haha But I am not going to wish away my puppy months, I love having a puppy in the house.


He is so cute and he still looks like such a baby.

I swear Molly's not even 6 months yet and she's... really not much of a puppy anymore. I DO NOT LIKE IT.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Lol I can't wait for them to grow up, at least enough to hold it all night lol.


----------



## CptJack

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Lol I can't wait for them to grow up, at least enough to hold it all night lol.


I think that was about 12 weeks for Molly. Maybe 10.

I like it when they're about 2 - I get all proud and amazed - and I can't wait for them to be old enough to jump without worrying about growth plates and get all into sports and more advanced training.

But there's something about the suddenly a dog stage that makes me a little sad.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Lol I can't wait for them to grow up, at least enough to hold it all night lol.


haha Right around 3 months old is perfect. They usually sleep all night, and its right before the teething stage begins. lol!



CptJack said:


> He is so cute and he still looks like such a baby.
> 
> I swear Molly's not even 6 months yet and she's... really not much of a puppy anymore. I DO NOT LIKE IT.


Thank you, and yes he does. He is getting a lot more chest here in just the last couple of days. His legs are bigger than Jasper's, I think he is going to be a stocky little thing with a nice build to him.

Molly looks like an adult! She has grown up so fast.


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> Molly looks like an adult! She has grown up so fast.



Molly has basically all her adult teeth, is housebroken, I am fairly certain is mostly done growing taller and might gain another 5-10lbs eventually, and just all around *acts* like an adult dog. I know I said she never acted like a puppy and she didn't exactly but she's not just grown fast she's matured CRAZY fast. Apparently not at all uncommon with BC, but WHOA.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> Molly has basically all her adult teeth, is housebroken, I am fairly certain is mostly done growing taller and might gain another 5-10lbs eventually, and just all around *acts* like an adult dog. I know I said she never acted like a puppy and she didn't exactly but she's not just grown fast she's matured CRAZY fast. Apparently not at all uncommon with BC, but WHOA.


Thats great about Molly! Mason will be 18 weeks old tomorrow, he is housebroken, and doing very well in training. He is also teething. lol He has lost a bunch of teeth and they are growing back in now. I can't wait to get out of the teething stage. He always has to have a toy in his mouth. lol I guess it could be worse, he could be destroying my furniture or my arms. lol If he follows the "double the weight at 16 weeks estimate" then he should mature to around 52 pounds give or take a little. I would guess his weight to be around 30 pounds right now. As for his height I am not sure. He has not being through any big growth spurts here recently. I will have to measure to find out how tall he is now, but last week he was only 17.5" tall. His chest is the thing that is growing the most. The more his chest expanse the Skinner he looks. lol He is also getting more and more fur as the days go by. He should not have his full coat under he is 3-4 years old, though some do get it sooner. Jasper is still getting more and more coat, if he gets anymore I am going to have a rough collie.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

He's growing up to be such a handsome dog. I seriously can't believe that he's already 18 months.


----------



## Sibe

He's 18 weeks! Where is everyone getting months from? He was born July 2nd of this year, as stated on the sig pic.


----------



## CptJack

Sibe said:


> He's 18 weeks! Where is everyone getting months from? He was born July 2nd of this year, as stated on the sig pic.


Her original update she was tired and had 18 months - I suspect email notifications to the thread said the same thing.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

CptJack said:


> I think that was about 12 weeks for Molly. Maybe 10.
> 
> I like it when they're about 2 - I get all proud and amazed - and I can't wait for them to be old enough to jump without worrying about growth plates and get all into sports and more advanced training.
> 
> But there's something about the suddenly a dog stage that makes me a little sad.


I ghats how I get when I look at Josefina, I am like "wow, wonderful dog, where did you come from? Did I do that? Do I really have the skills to create something this awesome? " Lol I think it's mostly her bring awesome because I made my share of mistakes with her, that's for sure. But she survived and I survived, so I guess it's all good.


----------



## Damon'sMom

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> He's growing up to be such a handsome dog. I seriously can't believe that he's already 18 months.


Thank you and yeah he is only 18 weeks. Typo on my part. lol! hopefully when he is 18 months he will be a lot more furry! lol



Sibe said:


> He's 18 weeks! Where is everyone getting months from? He was born July 2nd of this year, as stated on the sig pic.


I had a typo in one of my post. lol I fixed it when CaptJack pointed it out. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I hope he gets furry ... I love furry fluffy dogs!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I hope he gets furry ... I love furry fluffy dogs!!!


I know me to! Both his mom and Dad that were at the shelter were very furry. lol So I am hoping! Jasper didn't have much coat until he was around 8 months old, and he just keeps getting more as he gets older. lol


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason is still having some issues. If anyone wants to read about it, I created a post in the health section. :/

Anyways Mason turned 18 weeks old Yesterday! I will updated this post tomorrow once I can get his weight and height! He is such an amazing puppy. So intelligent, obedient, stubborn, fearless, inquisitive, and reckless. haha What better quality's can you ask for in a future working and sporting dog?  He has been a joy and pleasure to own and train so far. When I look at my boys I feel like the luckiest person in the world. I love them more than I could ever put into words.

Age: 18 weeks
Weight:
Height: 18" tall

*photos coming this weekend* I don't get off work anymore until its too dark to see outside.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Mason turned 19 weeks old today! I will post his updated weight and Height tomorrow sometime.

Life has been a little hectic so I am short of pictures, maybe I will be able to get some good ones this weekend. Some good news is that his tummy issues are all better and I am slowly getting his food intake back up. He is excited about eating this new food I got him as well, which is abnormal since he usually does not like to eat. lol And in other news he has developed a couple of habits that are DRIVING ME CRAZY! lol

1. He SCREAMS at the top of his lugs when he gets excited, for very long periods of time. Which means, when I get home, when he greets new people, over food, he sees a dog, I get the toys out, etc. ugh. I will definitely be teaching this one a quiet command, and soon. lol

2. He has decided that when we are outside he is going to run full speed, jump, and slam me with all of his legs and propel himself away from me again. ugh...at least he will be good at Flyball? 

3. When I get to my parents to pick them up at night he runs full speed at me and leaps into the air and expects me to catch him before he hits the ground. This dog has a lot of faith.  I have missed a few times and he lands on his side and then proceeds to roll over on his back for tummy rubs (All the while screaming his head off). ugh.

And yes I know jumping is bad, but with him its like trying to keep a kangaroo or rabbit on the ground. Anyways on to a couple of the photos that I have!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Look how much alike they are. lol These are from just about 10 minutes ago.





One more from a couple days ago:


----------



## Damon'sMom

I will have new photos updated and posted tomorrow night. I am hoping to spend a lot of time outside with the boys this weekend. Sunday we are suppose to be getting a little snow so that will be nice! We got a tiny dusting this morning but Mason was more interested about going inside and getting some food than he was about paying attention to what was on the ground. lol


ETA: I will re-post those videos in just a moment, I am having a problem with it right now.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Saturday was a lot of fun. Enjoy the photos, I have included some of Jasper, Sophie, and Damon as well!





He was running and fell over his own feet. He was fine though, jumped right back up and started playing some more! 


Always barking about something.











Jasper seen a deer walk into the field. 


"I'll get it!"


----------



## Damon'sMom

Can you see the second Aussie? haha
















Sneak attack!!!




Few more to come


----------



## Damon'sMom

I hope to have more photos to upload tomorrow as well! And I hope you all enjoy these!


----------



## Damon'sMom

I will have even more photos to upload tomorrow hopefully. I hope everyone enjoy's these. The boys and I had a great Saturday and we are hopeful that tomorrow will be just as good!


----------



## CptJack

They are going to be such a stunning pair when Mason grows up.


----------



## jade5280

Hahahaha @ the face plant!!! He's getting so leggy


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> They are going to be such a stunning pair when Mason grows up.


Thank you! 



jade5280 said:


> Hahahaha @ the face plant!!! He's getting so leggy


lol He jumped up and just kept right on running, it didn't phase him a bit. lol He is very leggy! His chest within the last couple weeks has been expanding a little though.


----------



## Sibe

The faceplant pics, and Jasper's expression in it, made me think of the dogs in Homeward Bound. Jasper is the wise Shadow to Mason's derpy Chance.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sibe said:


> The faceplant pics, and Jasper's expression in it, made me think of the dogs in Homeward Bound. Jasper is the wise Shadow to Mason's derpy Chance.


I use to love that movie! haha


This update is a little late but here we go! 

Age:20 weeks old
Height: 20" tall













Kitty cat kisses!


----------



## Damon'sMom




----------



## Damon'sMom

I can't get over how much he loved the snow.





Puppy Teeth!!!


This little pup listens so well. <3


----------



## jade5280

Aww cute pics! Jasper seems to have a lot of coat, do you think Mason will be as "fluffy" as Jasper?


----------



## GrinningDog

Goodness, he's all legs and enthusiasm, isn't he? 

Gypsy had similar proportions at his age and an even shorter coat. When her coat started getting thicker and thicker sometime after a year old, I was so surprised. I'm sure Mason will floof out well too.


----------



## Damon'sMom

jade5280 said:


> Aww cute pics! Jasper seems to have a lot of coat, do you think Mason will be as "fluffy" as Jasper?


Yes, Jasper has a lot of coat, more so than most Aussies I have met before. He also has a TON of undercoat. I am hoping Mason gets as much as Jasper has. Mason's dad was extremely fluffy like Jasper, and his mom had quite a bit of coat on her as well for a female. I can see his fur getting longer and longer everyday almost. lol Most of the time I can no longer see his 1" wide collar under his fur anymore. His butt fur, and leg fringe are both coming in good as well.

At the same age Jasper didn't have a ton of coat either. He keeps getting more even now at 2 years old. lol Here is Jasper at 5.5 Months old, so just a little older than Mason is now. His coat really started coming in around 8 months old.






GoGoGypsy said:


> Goodness, he's all legs and enthusiasm, isn't he?
> 
> Gypsy had similar proportions at his age and an even shorter coat. When her coat started getting thicker and thicker sometime after a year old, I was so surprised. I'm sure Mason will floof out well too.


Yes, lol, thats a great way to describe him. haha Yes I think he will, Jasper didn't start to get his coat until around/ after 8 months old, and it continues to grow even now. His butt fur is over 10" long and so is a lot of his hair. lol


I will have more photos and a few videos up later tonight or over the next couple of days. We had a wonderful thanksgiving and I hope everyone else did as well!!

Mason 
Age: 21 weeks old
Height: 20" tall


----------



## momtolabs

He is going to be so gorgeous as an adult!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

momtolabs said:


> He is going to be so gorgeous as an adult!!!


Thank you! I can't wait to see what he ends up looking like!


----------



## Damon'sMom

http://instagram.com/p/v7BdE0itcc/?modal=true I couldn't get the video on link from my Photobucket so here it is on my instagram for the boys.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Photos from over the Thanksgiving Holiday. 
Some photos of Mason, Jasper, and one of Sophie. 





















More to come!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Aussie butt




Look how grow up he looks!


Chewing straw like the hillbilly he is. 


He is so unhappy with me...such an expressive dog.






Ouch. lol


Fangs are always flying in this house.


More to come.


----------



## Damon'sMom

And yes both the boys are wearing chokers. I attach the leash to their collars and to the choker, so if the collar breaks open the choker will engage. 











HELP ME! ITS AFTER ME!!!!


----------



## jade5280

So cute! I love first Christmases!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Age: 22 weeks (5.5 months)
Height: 20" tall

Mason is growing up so fast on me. I am excited and sad at the same time. While I cannot wait to see what he will look like as an adult, I also want him to stay my little puppy forever. He is too smart for his own good, and the most loving dog I think I have ever encountered. He loves everyone, especially after they have given him food. haha He is not too fond of other dogs however. He is not aggressive just very indifferent. He will usually ignore them and go about his business until they continue to bug him (get in his face or jump at him to play) and then he will growl until they back off. As for his weight I need to go to the pet store soon and get an updated weight on him. I have no idea what he weighs at all, I would guess maybe high 30's low 40's. I could be completely off though.

He is coming along great in training and is starting to really enjoy food rewards as well as toys. Before when he was "working" I couldn't get him to eat anything at all, it was all for the toys. He starts his first training class January 10th or 17th (I can't remember right now). He will be almost 7 months old when we start. He already knows all the commands they will be covering in the class but I want to work on distraction training with him. After that we are set up for Intermediate, and Advanced classes. Once he finishes all of those then we will move onto a CGC class and take the test if I feel he is ready. I am hoping he will have all of that completed before his 1st birthday in July of next year. It will just depend on when the class dates land and if I feel I want to repeat a class or not. After that then he will be starting in agility basics classes, maybe a little herding, Rally, tracking, etc.

In other news his FUR is getting so long!!! His breeches/ skirting, ear fur, and leg fringe are coming in really well. His over all body fur is coming in nicely as well. I am super excited!   One thing I have noticed about him is that his undercoat is not nearly as thick as Jasper's was at that age. Jasper has a god awful amount of undercoat. And Mason's eyes are changing colors as well. One was Green, and the other was Blue with a little green in it. Now the green is turning to an Amber/ yellow color.

This is what he is doing right now. Pressed up against me sitting on his butt with his front feet on my leg.








jade5280 said:


> So cute! I love first Christmases!


Me too! The first snow always make me laugh.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Jasper is such a patient big bro  wonderful pics, Mason's tail is kind of long, like Josefina's, is it natural or is it docked? I think hers is natural, because it doesnt feel like a docked tail.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Jasper is such a patient big bro  wonderful pics, Mason's tail is kind of long, like Josefina's, is it natural or is it docked? I think hers is natural, because it doesnt feel like a docked tail.


Yes, he is a saint. lol Mason's tail was docked as a pup, they did a long dock on them however. His tail was about 3" long when I measured it when he was 6 weeks old. I am not sure if its the same or not now. The show standard calls for tails to not exceed 3-4 inches in length at maturity. Jasper's tail is barely there. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> Yes, he is a saint. lol Mason's tail was docked as a pup, they did a long dock on them however. His tail was about 3" long when I measured it when he was 6 weeks old. I am not sure if its the same or not now. The show standard calls for tails to not exceed 3-4 inches in length at maturity. Jasper's tail is barely there. lol


A lot of the aussies I see (MAS included), their tails are "barely there" tails LOL. thats ok, though, I love me some wiggly fluffy butt.


----------



## momtolabs

Wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## Laurelin

They're a gorgeous pair!


----------



## Abbylynn

They are absolutely stunning! ... I love all the photo's too ... but especially the one with them on the cinder blocks together.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> A lot of the aussies I see (MAS included), their tails are "barely there" tails LOL. thats ok, though, I love me some wiggly fluffy butt.


Yeah that seems to be a common trend lately. 



momtolabs said:


> Wonderful pictures!!!


Thank you!



Laurelin said:


> They're a gorgeous pair!


Thank you!



Abbylynn said:


> They are absolutely stunning! ... I love all the photo's too ... but especially the one with them on the cinder blocks together.


Thank you! Yes I wish they had both been looking at me on that one but I like it a lot too.


----------



## Damon'sMom

We had a little bit of a scare the other night. I thought Mason was having a possible bloat situation. His stomach was distended, passing a lot of gas, pacing, crying, etc. I took him to the E-vet and after spending 10 hours in the emergency clinic (from 12:30 AM until 10:30 AM) we finally could go home and his stomach was back to normal. They had wanted me to leave him with them soon after I got there and go home. I refused because 1. he freaked out every time I wasn't in his sight. And 2, I just couldn't do it. I sat with him in my lap in their exam room for 9 hours. They said it was not bloat, no turning/ flipping of the stomach, etc. They were unsure of what caused all of the gas and distended stomach. We did 3 X-rays (two on his side and one on his back). We also run blood work. Everything came back fine. Poor boy. From now on I am taking extra precautions encase it was some sort of bloat. No exercise within 30 minutes before or after he eats, etc.

Scared me to death. I am usually so calm and focused in emergency's but seeing him in pain just ripped my heart out. It had been so easy to tell his tummy was distended because he is so skinny normally and it looked like he gained 10 pound.  

Here is a photo I took a few days ago. Look how skinny he is, all legs and ribs. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I am glad to hear he is doing ok! Scary stuff when our babies get sick or hurt!


----------



## lauren17

Love him, red merles are my favorite! Mason and Roo need a play date, I bet they would have a blast!


----------



## jade5280

Poor guy  so glad he's okay!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Thanks everyone! He is doing much better now. And I finally found out his weight the other day!!!! He only weighs 35.6 pounds. Tiny in comparison to Jasper now, and at that age.


----------



## Abbylynn

Glad he is OK ... I would panic too. Could something in his food be causing excess gas? ... Just a thought. Or could he have accidentally ingested something in the yard without you realizing it?


----------



## Damon'sMom




----------



## Damon'sMom

Photos:


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> Thanks everyone! He is doing much better now. And I finally found out his weight the other day!!!! He only weighs 35.6 pounds. Tiny in comparison to Jasper now, and at that age.


Glad he is doing better!


----------



## lauren17

How old is he now? I'm curious how he compares in size to Roo. I'm going to try and get a weight on him tomorrow


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Glad he is doing better!


Thanks!



Abbylynn said:


> Glad he is OK ... I would panic too. Could something in his food be causing excess gas? ... Just a thought. Or could he have accidentally ingested something in the yard without you realizing it?


Thank you. Yeah I am not sure, I am just happy he is okay. lol! He had gotten into some candles the day before and chewed them up. I didn't think he had swallowed any but my first through was blockage cause he was vomiting, lethargic, and had a distended abdomen. 



lauren17 said:


> How old is he now? I'm curious how he compares in size to Roo. I'm going to try and get a weight on him tomorrow


Mason will be 6 months old on Wednesday. Last time I measured he was around 20" tall, and weighed in at 35.6 pounds just a few days ago.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wow he is as tall as Josefina all ready! He is also taller now than my puppy's daddy.
> 
> Thank you. Yeah I am not sure, I am just happy he is okay. lol! He had gotten into some candles the day before and chewed them up. I didn't think he had swallowed any but my first through was blockage cause he was vomiting, lethargic, and had a distended abdomen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mason will be 6 months old on Wednesday. Last time I measured he was around 20" tall, and weighed in at 35.6 pounds just a few days ago.


Mason is as tall as Josefina all ready!


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Mason is as tall as Josefina all ready!


haha he is pretty tall. 

At 6 months old Jasper was 21" tall and weighed in at 40.2 pounds.
Mason will be 6 months in a few days he is 20" tall and 35.6 pounds.
Jasper is now 23.5" tall and weighs in at 63 pounds in perfect working weight. He currently is a healthy pet weight at 66 pounds.  (We stopped exercising as much and I didn't lower his food in take. LMAO)

I am hoping that Mason stays around 45-52 pounds full grown. We will see!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I've been showing this thread to my husband with a big stupid grin on my face. Just so you know. LOL I love both your dogs, they're so stunning.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> haha he is pretty tall.
> 
> At 6 months old Jasper was 21" tall and weighed in at 40.2 pounds.
> Mason will be 6 months in a few days he is 20" tall and 35.6 pounds.
> Jasper is now 23.5" tall and weighs in at 63 pounds in perfect working weight. He currently is a healthy pet weight at 66 pounds.  (We stopped exercising as much and I didn't lower his food in take. LMAO)
> 
> I am hoping that Mason stays around 45-52 pounds full grown. We will see!


Wow he is going to be much bigger than Lincoln.


----------



## lauren17

Roo is 40 lbs and about 20" at 10 months. I think he's similar to Boomer at this age. I'm thinking he will end up about the same at 21" and just under 50 lbs. Mason seems similar in size


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I will find out Lincoln's offical weight when I take him in for his (I believe) last round of shots ... which are due but with the holidays, I dont think I will be bale to get him in til after christmas :/ If I had to guess I would say he's around 10 lbs, maybe a little less. He is 14 weeks old and is barely taller than Bear, our JRT, who is 14 inches.


----------



## Damon'sMom

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I've been showing this thread to my husband with a big stupid grin on my face. Just so you know. LOL I love both your dogs, they're so stunning.


Haha thats great! And thank you! They are my babies! 



OwnedbyACDs said:


> I will find out Lincoln's offical weight when I take him in for his (I believe) last round of shots ... which are due but with the holidays, I dont think I will be bale to get him in til after christmas :/ If I had to guess I would say he's around 10 lbs, maybe a little less. He is 14 weeks old and is barely taller than Bear, our JRT, who is 14 inches.


He is going to be a cutie!





____
I will have new photos up in just a few minutes!


----------



## Damon'sMom

I will edit the photos in so this does not go to administration.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Photos continued.









Damon


----------



## Damon'sMom

Last set!



Day after Christmas Mason decided since santa already gave him toys he could rip this chair up.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Okay I lied this is the last post. haha

Mason is now 6 months old and his training is coming along great! He is just perfect.  I love him to death.

Age: 6 months old
Weight: 39.8 pounds
Height: 20 inches

He has not gained any height in over a month, and he has only gained about 2 pounds if that. 

This is his last photo from just the other day:


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

wow Mason is a leggy puppy! I dont think Lincoln will be that leggy, I hope he will mature to look like his father in type, but smaller, more like his mother who was 15 in even (his dad was 16 in). I do hope he will have a coat like Jasper's though. 

Also Jasper seems very patient with Mason, sometimes I think the only thing saving Lincoln is his puppy license LOL. He is good at stopping when the other dogs "get after" him.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> wow Mason is a leggy puppy! I dont think Lincoln will be that leggy, I hope he will mature to look like his father in type, but smaller, more like his mother who was 15 in even (his dad was 16 in). I do hope he will have a coat like Jasper's though.
> 
> Also Jasper seems very patient with Mason, sometimes I think the only thing saving Lincoln is his puppy license LOL. He is good at stopping when the other dogs "get after" him.


Yes he is very leggy. lol Jasper is a good boy.  Mason is horrible about corrections from the other dogs. Absolutely horrible. He snaps right back, he has a VERY fiery, bold, pushy, and fierce personality. He has been like that since I got him too.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> Yes he is very leggy. lol Jasper is a good boy.  Mason is horrible about corrections from the other dogs. Absolutely horrible. He snaps right back, he has a VERY fiery, bold, pushy, and fierce personality. He has been like that since I got him too.


Sounds like Josefina ... she is still like that lol. Lincoln is pretty good about corrections, both from me and from the other dogs. All they have to do is do the growly face at him and he is like "mmmmkay, sorry." Lol. The only thing is he has a puppy license, which means they put up with more than they should from him, mostly it's barking at them to play ... the boy sure can bark, he loves to bark lol.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Looks like he is finally starting to get some fluff in! Looking more and more handsome!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I always was quick to support my other dogs when they would correct Josefina and she would snap back and not take the hint, if she didnt, she got a time out. It took a LOT of rinsing/repeating for that to sink in, but it finally did LOL, she only listens to corrections from other dogs now because she knows if she doesnt, she will get s time out.


----------



## Damon'sMom

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Looks like he is finally starting to get some fluff in! Looking more and more handsome!


Oh yeah his coat is really starting to come in! Thanks!



OwnedbyACDs said:


> I always was quick to support my other dogs when they would correct Josefina and she would snap back and not take the hint, if she didnt, she got a time out. It took a LOT of rinsing/repeating for that to sink in, but it finally did LOL, she only listens to corrections from other dogs now because she knows if she doesnt, she will get s time out.


I don't tend to get involved. They can handle it themselves.  Mason and Jasper both have that "i'm in charge" attitude. They have had it since they were both 6 weeks old.  haha They will work it out themselves, Mason will back off if Jasper growls and stands up.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Damon'sMom said:


> I don't tend to get involved. They can handle it themselves.  Mason and Jasper both have that "i'm in charge" attitude. They have had it since they were both 6 weeks old.  haha They will work it out themselves, Mason will back off if Jasper growls and stands up.



I couldn't do that with Josefina because she wouldn't get the hint and kept being an butthead lol. On the flip side, she is VERY awesome with Lincoln, even when he is pestering her and barking in her face lol lol the look she gives me is priceless she is like "why did you do this to me!" Lol


----------

